# Which is better, anacharis or hornwort?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

they both have advantages. Hornwort is a major nutrient sponger. but if it starts to fall apart it makes a mess. Anacharis is a nutrient absorber but not as big as hornwort. It dont fall apart as easy as hornwort. Anacharis seems to fasvor at least1.5-2wpg. Hornwort at an even 1wpg. Really its up to you.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

if you had to pick one, go with Anacharis.
it's softer, more emerald green, and grows
more vertical, better complimenting that
very horizontal Arowana.


----------



## the_evil_duboisi (Feb 28, 2007)

What does "fall apart" mean??

I was just asking which would be better because the entire tank would have "balance". But could both be even better? Or just one? Personally I like both.....


----------



## the_evil_duboisi (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, another question: Although I can provide a lot of light, the tank will still have a rather "darker" look, with black background and sand. Still can they thrive?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

the_evil_duboisi said:


> What does "fall apart" mean??
> 
> I was just asking which would be better because the entire tank would have "balance". But could both be even better? Or just one? Personally I like both.....


Faliing apart=leaves(or needles or whatever they are lol) fall off. It becomes quite messy. I had it done many times a long time ago. A mix of both could work. It could actually be realy nice as well.



the_evil_duboisi said:


> Oh, another question: Although I can provide a lot of light, the tank will still have a rather "darker" look, with black background and sand. Still can they thrive?


Yes they both will do fine in the dimmer light.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

You might like anubius and java fern (microsorum), both will survive in low light and are a bit sturdier / stronger than the other plants you mentioned. They are tied to wood, not planted in substrate. Amazon swords (echinodorus) look nice with arowanas also.


----------



## the_evil_duboisi (Feb 28, 2007)

Not Java ferns to me. I'm acually able to kill them off! BUt anubias are a thought, as I'm having extreme success with the ones I have.

And don't Swordplants need strong light?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Not necessarily, as long as there is a light over them, they should grow. They really like root tabs under them.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry to hijack, but which one would be better to cycle a tank?
I would personally choose hornwort if they were the same though, since it looks a lot nice imo.
BUt yeah, I was planning to buy them for cycling a tank, should I buy both, or just one?(actually, if anacharis is better, i'd get hornwort anyways )


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, I agree hornwort is the cycle king after any sort of floating plant.
because hornwort is so tough and rootless, it's easier to remove when
your tank is cycled and ready for some real plants :icon_roll


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Hehe, yeah, I'm gonna remove them and throw it into my quarantine tank.


----------

